
Disney dumps youTube star for anti-semitic content - anigbrowl
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-02-14/disney-cuts-ties-with-youtube-star-after-anti-semitic-content
======
dang
This is off-topic flamebait, which predictably resulted in a flamewar.

Please don't post such things to HN and please don't post flamewar comments on
HN.

~~~
anigbrowl
I'm really surprised you consider this to be flamebait.

------
donquichotte
Apparently, he used the freelancing site Fiverr to hire people from India. He
asked these people to make a sign with "Death to all Jews" written on it and
to say "Hitler did nothing wrong." [1]

[1] [http://kotaku.com/disney-drops-pewdiepie-over-anti-
semitic-j...](http://kotaku.com/disney-drops-pewdiepie-over-anti-semitic-
jokes-1792324412)

~~~
wodenokoto
It is very unclear how the anti-semitic message was delivered.

There is a lot of ways to deliver anti-semitic content without being anti-
semitic. For example, you can show a clip of one of Hitlers speeches and you
have anti-semitic content.

Judging from your link, it seems more like he is ridiculing poor indians, by
making them jump around for pennies for his amusement, than insulting jews.

~~~
Agentlien
So, the main joke is him having enough money to get poor people to execute on
his silly whims and then laughing at them.

If we pretend that this is perfectly decent behaviour, how does throwing an
anti-Semitic message into it add to the joke? For a lot of people, including
myself, the answer to that question is "it doesn't".

As for the comment that you can include hateful comment without yourself
expressing those opinions: this was no archive footage of Hitler delivering a
speech. This was people holding up a sign with an anti-Semitic message because
PewdiePie explicitly asked them to create a sign with an anti-Semitic message
and record themselves holding it up.

~~~
ferdbold
The main joke, as explained by PewDiePie, was to "prove that the modern world
is crazy and will do anything for 5 dollars". I don't think the point of it
was to flaunt his riches on poor Indians, and as such I don't find it nearly
as offensive as you do.

I agree the execution is a bit tasteless though. He could have done away with
the nazi stuff without changing the premise.

~~~
Broken_Hippo
"I agree the execution is a bit tasteless though. He could have done away with
the nazi stuff without changing the premise."

See, that's the entire thing. He could have chosen a slew of other ways to do
this. He didn't. _He chose this._ It might be hate with a handy excuse or it
might be stupidity that is masking itself as hate. It doesn't matter to me.

Disney not standing for it is hardly surprising. I used to hear rumors of
moral codes for storyboard artists and the parks have a pretty strict dress
codes. They are obviously concerned about their outer image, and I don't see
how one could miss that while working for them.

------
msimpson
Using a couple of impoverished Indians, who barely understanding English, as
the basis of a joke? Totally fine.

Having them repeat a four year old anti-Semitic Internet meme? Aw, hell naw.

~~~
anigbrowl
Who said it was totally fine to use impoverished indians as props in a comedic
routine?

~~~
msimpson
Who said it wasn't?

------
Walf
I read the title and instantly thought "Please be PewDiePie. Please be
PewDiePie."

------
DarkKomunalec
'To learn who rules over you, simply find out who you are not allowed to
criticize.'

~~~
anigbrowl
Do tell us who you think is being criticized here. I eagerly await your
articulation of this alleged critique.

------
falcolas
Having viewed a few of PewDiePie's early YouTube videos, this doesn't surprise
me. The content had some over-the-top misogynistic sentiments (even to my
rather forgiving eyes). I guess someone can only mask their nature for so
long.

------
anotheryou
Walt Disney turns in his grave. I'm glad though :)

------
circa
I feel bad for the 8-15 year old viewing audience the most. Not surprised this
kid is a shitbag though.

------
DanBC
Interesting example of the "person blocks part of background writing" style.

Here's another: [http://imgur.com/a/gDy8v](http://imgur.com/a/gDy8v)

